# UPDATE-RESCUED South Carolina Urgent Rescue - Saw on Facebook today



## MaxMom (May 28, 2013)

*Friends of Golden Retrievers shared Greenville County Pet Rescue's photo.*


*EXTRA URGENT .. CAN BE KILLED AT ANY TIME .. Gorgeous Golden mix boy "Ralph", approx. 4-5 years old, HW-, gets on well with people and other dogs, needs URGENT rescue/adoption from Greenville County Animal Care, SC. Shelter contact: 864-467-3984 or 864-467-3983. Email: [email protected]*



Time is up Can be pts at anytime NAME: Ralph ANIMAL ID: 21004008 BREED: Golden/chow mix SEX: male EST. AGE: 5-6 yrs Est Weight: 45-50 lbs Health: app...ears healthy- hw neg Temperament: dog friendly, people friendly. ADDITIONAL INFO: RESCUE PULL FEE: $49 Time is up Can be pts at anytime — with Pam Cynewski Burke and Paul W. Gentry.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ralph*

Ralph has a beautiful smile and someone said how sweet he is!
I just emld. the SC Golden Rescues for him. Praying that he is saved!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ralph*

I just emld. the shelter to see if someone rescued Ralph.
Praying!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ralph*

The shelter said that Ralph is still there
I emld. Grateful Goldens, Foothills and Grand Strand, again.
Praying someone saves him!
They say he is a wonderful boy, very sweet, with a BEAUTIFUL SMILE!
*
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...464.1073741847.194011810677089&type=1&theater*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ralph*

My heart is breaking for Ralph-don't know if he will make it out of the shelter alive.

It's so hard being a Golden Mix! Just not fair!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...464.1073741847.194011810677089&type=1&theater


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ralph*

Bumping up for this sweet dog Ralph!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Doing the Happy Dance*

I am doing the Happy Dance-this made my Saturday.:appl::artydude
Just read on Facebook that Ralph is rescued!!

Sandy: can you mark this thread Rescued, please??!!!


----------

